# Knee problems & supplement question (which one to take)



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

A week ago Bella jumped off something not very high and landed badly, she yelped once and held her back left leg out. We checked it over and she did not complain when it was touched or moved.

After 5 minutes she seemed ok but in the past week I've noticed occasionally she holds it up slightly and doesn't put weight on it, a small limp very occasionally, not too often. Obviously we are very concerned and keeping an eye on it. 

It's made us think about the worry with knee problems/luxating patella and if it continues we will go to the vets for investigation. For now though we definitely want to start her on supplements for her joints to help if she does have a knee problem/avoid it if she might get one. 


My questions are ->

1 - if your dog developped luxating patella how did you first notice it, what are the signs?


2 - What supplements should we think about feeding her. I've been reading and looking online but the range is huge from oils to chew sticks.

If you give your dog joint supplements do you give them an oil, powder, tablet or chew stick??

I'm confused which to go for and want to do the best we can for her. 

Salmon oil sticks out from what i've read on here, is that the best and how do you get the dog to eat the oil?

I read about glyco flex but can only find the tablet form on amazon.co.uk, i cannot imagine her swallowing the tablets?

She is fed ziwipeak and orijen with home cooked boiled chicken and salmon with veg a few times a week.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I first noticed it when Twig let out a scream while in the garden and was holding her leg up she was fine a few minutes later but she would also skip/flick her leg when walking...

I started with the chews then started looking for something better, after trying several different glucosamine/chrondroitin (sp?) supplements the one that works the best for Twig is Flexadin, i did see good improvement for a long time until suddenly over a few weeks it deteriorated to the point of needing surgery (this was all over a period of about 18 months from when she was first diagnosed) i still give her the supplement post surgery, i give her half a tablet crushed up into a powder mixed in her food, the other two have Yumega oil on their food not as a joint supplement just saying how i get them to eat the oil


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> I first noticed it when Twig let out a scream while in the garden and was holding her leg up she was fine a few minutes later but she would also skip/flick her leg when walking...
> 
> I started with the chews then started looking for something better, after trying several different glucosamine/chrondroitin (sp?) supplements the one that works the best for Twig is Flexadin, i did see good improvement for a long time until suddenly over a few weeks it deteriorated to the point of needing surgery (this was all over a period of about 18 months from when she was first diagnosed) i still give her the supplement post surgery, i give her half a tablet crushed up into a powder mixed in her food, the other two have Yumega oil on their food not as a joint supplement just saying how i get them to eat the oil


Aw, poor twig. Because Bellas food is dry i don't know how we'd feed her the tablet but maybe we could crush it and get a teaspoon of wet. An oil would work over her ziwi, just have to try it see if she will eat it.

I'll carry on thinking about it and looking


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

On Monday daisy was diagnosed with a loose knee cap (not lp) she had been doing little skips now and then when she was walking vv fast I'm gonna go for flexadin ad see how it helps

I give salmon oil also we use healthy hounds I squirt it in a bowl or on her food it helps with their coat and shedding etc fish oil is also amazing for their joints!!

I think it's very wise to supplement. Also I'd deffo take her to the vet just incase


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> On Monday daisy was diagnosed with a loose knee cap (not lp) she had been doing little skips now and then when she was walking vv fast I'm gonna go for flexadin ad see how it helps
> 
> I give salmon oil also we use healthy hounds I squirt it in a bowl or on her food it helps with their coat and shedding etc fish oil is also amazing for their joints!!
> 
> I think it's very wise to supplement. Also I'd deffo take her to the vet just incase


Did they use an x ray to diagnose or is it by feeling?

Poor daisy, i hope it doesn't get worse. 

That's 2 votes for flexadin so i will google that now and i was planning on ordering salmon oil, i was just confused if salmon oil was enough for the joints on its own, thanks


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Q about flexadin -

_Flexadin tablets may be given directly to your pet or in its food.
One tablet per 20Kg (initial 4-6 weeks "loading period" two tablets) _

Does that mean if she is around 2 kg you give a 10th of a tablet?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

well when i asked my vet at the time she said it was ok to give half a tablet but as i said above T does actually have PL, i did start off giving a 1/4 but saw no difference in the joint movement


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

forgot to say pet meds sells glyco flex havent tried that one but i think a few people on here give that


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, if she carries on doing it at all we will go to the vet and im sure they can tlel us how much to feed her. 

I just wasn't as keen on our vet here, she didn't seem to really know anything about chihuahuas. Our vet in Holland was excellent and i would've felt confident taking her there.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> forgot to say pet meds sells glyco flex havent tried that one but i think a few people on here give that



Flexadin for Dogs - CATS_Nutritional pet healthcare

Glyco-flex II Dog - Glyco-flex pet healthcare

Thanks, they have both of them on there .


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

My questions are ->

1 - if your dog developped luxating patella how did you first notice it, what are the signs?

*I didn't notice until my old vet pointed it out. Our new vet confirmed that they DO have LP. Generally, they will hold one leg up while walking/running/standing or just favor one leg.*


2 - What supplements should we think about feeding her. I've been reading and looking online but the range is huge from oils to chew sticks.

If you give your dog joint supplements do you give them an oil, powder, tablet or chew stick??
*
We use Glyco-Flex III soft-chews for my adults that have been diagnosed. For the two that haven't, I use Glyco-flex I. I also give a daily multi-vitamin (more for Daisy's poop eating habit than the LP though).*


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> Did they use an x ray to diagnose or is it by feeling?
> 
> Poor daisy, i hope it doesn't get worse.
> 
> That's 2 votes for flexadin so i will google that now and i was planning on ordering salmon oil, i was just confused if salmon oil was enough for the joints on its own, thanks


Feeling he manipulated both her legs and wiggle around their knee caps. 

Me too I'm a worry wart


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I give ALL my chihuahuas ' Flexadin ' 

( Dorothy is the only one with Joint problems ( her shoulder )
I give the bigger ones 1/2 a tablet & the tiny ones 1/4 of a tablet 
they all eat it like a treat , I never have to crush it up or mix it in with food ... They also all have salmon oil for the skin/hair )


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

My questions are ->

1 - if your dog developped luxating patella how did you first notice it, what are the signs? Hannah one day walked down her puppy steps and let out a little cry. Then she was holding her left back leg out to the side and limping. from there after a bit of rest she was walking bull legged and carrying the leg a bit. She didn't appear to be in severe pain but she had a hard time walking and laying down. When we took her to the vet they wiggled her back legs, felt her hips and knees and determined that the back leg was out of place. They basically worked it until it popped back in. 


2 - What supplements should we think about feeding her. I've been reading and looking online but the range is huge from oils to chew sticks. I don't use anything store bought as far as chew sticks or anything. It was recommened to me since calcium is an important part of bone and joint health to crack some hard boil egg shells...grind the shells up till they are like powder and then sprinkle them in her food. (which is all home cooked). This is an excellent source of calcium. 

If you give your dog joint supplements do you give them an oil, powder, tablet or chew stick?? Our vet had supplements of glucosamine and chrondroitin but they are very expensive and hard for the dog to swallow. Crushing them in her food might have caused her not to eat because they had a mild odor to them. So our vet suggested regular adult glucosamine vitamin supplements. We now give Hannah Regular strength Glucosamine (500mg) and chrondrotin (500mg)>>>1 pill crushed in her food once daily. It costs about $19.oo in any drug store for 60 tablets or more and is often on sale. It has worked like a charm. She is more stable when she walks, even runs a little bit and has had no knee or leg slippage since. 

I'm confused which to go for and want to do the best we can for her.

Salmon oil sticks out from what i've read on here, is that the best and how do you get the dog to eat the oil? Salmon oil I use for also for a health preventative ...it is great for their joints, coats and overall health. Again I use a adult salmon oil gel vitamin>>>break the capsule and mix it with both Jasper's and Hannah's food. 

I read about glyco flex but can only find the tablet form on amazon.co.uk, i cannot imagine her swallowing the tablets?

She is fed ziwipeak and orijen with home cooked boiled chicken and salmon with veg a few times a week. 

Since they are both on home cooked diets and Hannah has had some concerns about low blood sugar we also give them a multi vitamin daily. 
We use Nuti-Cal from Tomlyn. It is loaded with vitamins and calcium. 1 1/2tsp per 10lbs. 3tsp. if one of them skips a meal. That is what Hannah gets when she skips (like this week with her surgery). I can tell you since Hannah had a fiull line of blood work this week that all her blood levels were very good and her organ functions were great. The vet made sure to point out that her calcium, sugar and protein levels were particularly good!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone SO much for the advice, i am reading it and taking it into consideration now and in future .

For now I've ordered the salmon oil you recommended Daisydoo (not sure what your name is in rl, i forgot it  ). I've also ordered the glyco flex 2.

I'm thinking about a multi vitamin to be the next thing we order.

We are taking Bella for her updated vaccinations soon and will get the vet to check out her limping leg too, we are keeping a very, very clsoe eye on it, hoping the tablets will help.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

How is bellas knee?


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> How is bellas knee?


She's having her vaccinations soon so the vet will look at it then. We are starting her on the glyco flex and salmon oil.

She is running around like normal, playing like crazy but she doesn't put full weight on it occasionally and holds it up sometimes, its v worrying.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that's not good hopefully the vet will check her out she could just of sprained a muscle


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Have u strted the salmon oil yet??

I just ordered some human glucosamine and chrodrointin or whatever it is 500mg of each so will be giving that to daisy when it arrives 1/2 tablet a day in the hope it helps her knee 

I hope bella is a bit better

My name is Sarah btw


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Have u strted the salmon oil yet??
> 
> I just ordered some human glucosamine and chrodrointin or whatever it is 500mg of each so will be giving that to daisy when it arrives 1/2 tablet a day in the hope it helps her knee
> 
> ...


Bella is taking the glyco flex and coconut oil really well mashed up in her food 

I ordered the salmon oil a week ago past friday ugh and its still not here, not happy.


We took her to the vets and booked her vaccinations in for October, we explained about Bellas knee, asked if we need to see the vet asap and the veterinary nurse says they see it all the time in small dogs, not just chis and it can wait till October to be looked at as it's not too serious if it's just occasional.

We've noticed she's putting weight on it more now, seems to be a bit better, she may just have sprained it, the vet will have a good wiggle of it next month .


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Lyra came to me diagnosed with a grade three luxating patella, so I already knew her limbs were amiss.  I find if you watch her back legs, she balances a little differently than other dogs and holds her back left (the one with the luxation) a little strangely. It seems to 'wobble' under her a tiny bit. She'll also sometimes 'skip' a step or hold that leg up in the air a moment, and when she sits, she usually sits with her weight on one hip rather than sitting square. I can bend and manipulate the leg, and if it sometimes feels 'odd' to her, it doesn't yet seem painful.

We're using salmon oil capsules and, since I'm a raw feeder, we also feed beef gullet which is naturally full of chondroitin sulfate. I also happen to work at a vet's office that has an animal chiropractor that comes weekly, so we've also just started getting her leg adjusted. It's still early days, yet, so I can't say if this regimen will work long term or if I'll need to include some pill supplements, but so far she seems to be doing well.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey has grades 1 & 1.5 luxating patellas, however she also has arthritis in her knees, and had surgery on her knee for Lateral Collateral Ligament repair in July. I give her Phycox, I like it because it has a 'natural' pain/anti-inflammatory in it, and Zoey LOVES eating them. Get gets 1/2 chew per day so 1 little bottle of 120 lasts a really long time and they stay fresh. Zoey also gets Salmon Oil every day and eats a raw diet.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I need to find beef gullet I love the info that you can find here!!!! Time to flirt with the butcher!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Zoey has grades 1 & 1.5 luxating patellas, however she also has arthritis in her knees, and had surgery on her knee for Lateral Collateral Ligament repair in July. I give her Phycox, I like it because it has a 'natural' pain/anti-inflammatory in it, and Zoey LOVES eating them. Get gets 1/2 chew per day so 1 little bottle of 120 lasts a really long time and they stay fresh. Zoey also gets Salmon Oil every day and eats a raw diet.


Heather, I'm glad you mentioned Phycox. I bought Hylox for Brody last time, just as a supplement/preventative. No problems yet. He loves them and eats them as a treat too like Zoey does.  Do you know the difference between Phycox and Hylox? I know they are made by the same company.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I need to find beef gullet I love the info that you can find here!!!! Time to flirt with the butcher!!!


Sarah, you flirt you. ha ha.  Can you get chicken feet there? They have a lot of good stuff in them too for joints.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Sarah the salmon oil arrived yay!

How much do you feed Daisy a day? I thought a small pump but wanted to check what you're doing


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Heather, I'm glad you mentioned Phycox. I bought Hylox for Brody last time, just as a supplement/preventative. No problems yet. He loves them and eats them as a treat too like Zoey does.  Do you know the difference between Phycox and Hylox? I know they are made by the same company.


The Hylox has Sodium Hyaluronate (HA) in which is related to glucosamine but as I understand it it provides more pain/inflammation control. It is more effective when injected into affected joints, but works pretty good with oral administration. As far as I compared most of the other ingredients are the exact same.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> The Hylox has Sodium Hyaluronate (HA) in which is related to glucosamine but as I understand it it provides more pain/inflammation control. It is more effective when injected into affected joints, but works pretty good with oral administration. As far as I compared most of the other ingredients are the exact same.


Ok thanks. As far as I can tell, he has no pain or inflammation and the vet says his knees are tight. I am hedging my bets though by giving him a supplement. Maybe if he is genetically predisposed, I can head it off.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Tracy, which Hylox chew do you use, can you link me, please?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> Tracy, which Hylox chew do you use, can you link me, please?


This is the one I bought. They are soft and smell really good. Brody is Mr. Picky but he gobbles these right down as a treat. I give 1/2 of a chew. In addition to the glucosamine, they also have zinc, vitamin C and E. 

Amazon.com: Hylox Soft Chews (120 ct): Home & Garden


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So I tried giving my guys the Hylox. Laurel & Trigger ate it no problem, one gulp. But Oakley & Bryco both put it down & tried to roll on it and didn't want to eat it????

I like Glycoflex III too, dunno if you can get that over there? I also found a liquid supplement but I hated having to put it on their food -- they weren't thrilled. It kind of sounds like Bella may have injured her patella but that's different than actually having luxating patella as a condition so hopefully it was a one off??


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Heather, I'm glad you mentioned Phycox. I bought Hylox for Brody last time, just as a supplement/preventative. No problems yet. He loves them and eats them as a treat too like Zoey does.  Do you know the difference between Phycox and Hylox? I know they are made by the same company.


Hylox is the newer version of Phycox -- the company is phasing out the Phycox and replacing it w/ Hylox. At least from what I could tell


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> So I tried giving my guys the Hylox. Laurel & Trigger ate it no problem, one gulp. But Oakley & Bryco both put it down & tried to roll on it and didn't want to eat it????
> 
> I like Glycoflex III too, dunno if you can get that over there? I also found a liquid supplement but I hated having to put it on their food -- they weren't thrilled. It kind of sounds like Bella may have injured her patella but that's different than actually having luxating patella as a condition so hopefully it was a one off??


ha ha Oakley and Bryco didn't want to eat it?! Wow! I'm surprised. I would almost try one myself. To me they smell kind of chocolatey? 

Glycoflex is a very reputable brand that has been around for a long time. So has Cosequin. I would think that they would be good as well.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> ha ha Oakley and Bryco didn't want to eat it?! Wow! I'm surprised. I would almost try one myself. To me they smell kind of chocolatey?
> 
> Glycoflex is a very reputable brand that has been around for a long time. So has Cosequin. I would think that they would be good as well.


They are weird! I think they smell yummy too, definitely almost like chocolate. I break them into tiny bits now and just mix w/ their HK. Strange little creatures!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tracy I dunno about chicken feet I don't think I'd be comfortable with it

RAchel she gets one full squirt a day but I built her up to it!! Lotus has half a squirt that and her diet has really helped her coat

I have to go to the lost office tomorrow to pick up daisys pills


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> This is the one I bought. They are soft and smell really good. Brody is Mr. Picky but he gobbles these right down as a treat. I give 1/2 of a chew. In addition to the glucosamine, they also have zinc, vitamin C and E.
> 
> Amazon.com: Hylox Soft Chews (120 ct): Home & Garden


Thank you. 



flippedstars said:


> So I tried giving my guys the Hylox. Laurel & Trigger ate it no problem, one gulp. But Oakley & Bryco both put it down & tried to roll on it and didn't want to eat it????
> 
> I like Glycoflex III too, dunno if you can get that over there? I also found a liquid supplement but I hated having to put it on their food -- they weren't thrilled. It kind of sounds like Bella may have injured her patella but that's different than actually having luxating patella as a condition so hopefully it was a one off??


Kristi, do yours eat the Gycoflex III better than the Hylox? I recently started trying the Gycoflex with Roo and she doesn't always want to eat it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Tracy I dunno about chicken feet I don't think I'd be comfortable with it


Brody loves loves loves chicken feet. Next time I go to the asian market, I'll see if they have duck feet. Bet he would like those too. They are full of natural glucosamine.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Bizkit, 8 y.o. in May, developed grade 2.5 luxating patellas earlier this year. Our vet said to give him glucosamine and fish oil supplements and to feed him Rx Science Diet JD (joint support). Bizkit is one picky little eater so he didn't eat the Science Diet. I tried a variety of supplements too. (He wouldn't eat those either.) Some of those supplements are as big as he is! I have a prescription anti-inflammatory I give him if I see that he is in pain but I don't give it to him often. Long story, less long (unless it's too late for that ), I feed him (and the girls) Blue Buffalo Small Breed Chicken and Brown Rice (it has glucosamine, chondroitin and Omega oils in it) and I found a liquid supplement at Wal-Mart (of all places) that I give him. He wouldn't eat any of the supplement tablets so I had to find a liquid. I can always get a liquid down him with a little syringe but I can't make him eat a tablet. He was diagnosed in March of this year so all my trials have taken place in the last six months. I definitely see improvement in him. His knees used to pop out to the sides when he walked (you could see this from behind) [this is what caused me to take him to the vet), occassionally he would just hold a leg up for seemingly no reason, or he'd kind of flick it out to the side as someone else described. He looked kind of wobbly. He's never cried out from pain.
I tried to follow the vet's instructions to the letter but that just didn't work out. But what we've finally ended up doing seems to be working very well for him so I'm happy and he is too.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Gross I no likey


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Kristi, do yours eat the Gycoflex III better than the Hylox? I recently started trying the Gycoflex with Roo and she doesn't always want to eat it.


Oakley eats the glycoflex but not the Hylox. She's weird though. I don't know what her malfunction is but she is very picky !


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Gross I no likey


Sarah I've eaten chicken feet!  Over when I taught English in China for a few summers. They are a delicacy...for people! Sooooo I bet Daisy would looooove dems


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Gross I no likey


Sarah, you are sooooooooo funny!!! They are very grotesque. Like something out of a Halloween horror flick. But they are full of good stuff for the dogs and they are an interesting and complicated chew toy. ha. You just gotta get over their little fingernails. HEE HEE!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Sarah I've eaten chicken feet!  Over when I taught English in China for a few summers. They are a delicacy...for people! Sooooo I bet Daisy would looooove dems


You're disgusting that's just rank did it clean your teeth omg I'm gonna have nightmares of u chasing me with chicken feet urgh yuck



Brodysmom said:


> Sarah, you are sooooooooo funny!!! They are very grotesque. Like something out of a Halloween horror flick. But they are full of good stuff for the dogs and they are an interesting and complicated chew toy. ha. You just gotta get over their little fingernails. HEE HEE!


Still can't go there makes me feel I'll I got the heeby jeebies I can't eat a chicken wing myself!!! I love my dogs but not enough to see some toes hanging out their mouths arrrrrggghhhh heaving here


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Bella is taking her glyco flex 2 now for a week. We are cutting up a quarter a day, it's a hard tablet, dissolve/mash up in a little bit of water with some wet dog food (turkey and brown rice, no cereals) and her ziwipeak/orijen. She's eating it fine. She seems fine with the one squirt of salmon oil today and yesterday, no runny poops.

I'll let you know what the vet says  when she sees him in October.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> Bella is taking her glyco flex 2 now for a week. We are cutting up a quarter a day, it's a hard tablet, dissolve/mash up in a little bit of water with some wet dog food (turkey and brown rice, no cereals) and her ziwipeak/orijen. She's eating it fine. She seems fine with the one squirt of salmon oil today and yesterday, no runny poops.
> 
> I'll let you know what the vet says  when she sees him in October.


I hope that Bella has a great check up at the vet. Hopefully the supplements are helping!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> A week ago Bella jumped off something not very high and landed badly, she yelped once and held her back left leg out. We checked it over and she did not complain when it was touched or moved.
> 
> After 5 minutes she seemed ok but in the past week I've noticed occasionally she holds it up slightly and doesn't put weight on it, a small limp very occasionally, not too often. Obviously we are very concerned and keeping an eye on it.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about Bella, I hope her leg heals okay! If you want supplements, I've used the feline version of Vetvits with great success on one of my cats. Flexi-Joints for Dogs for Healthy Canine Joints | VetVits Pet Health | Developed by Vets
I use Healthspan myself all the time, and our vets actually stock these Vetvits Flexi-joints now as well.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky is having some knee problems as well at the moment. He is getting anti-inflammatory medicine from the vet right now, but I'm also mixing Luposan Joint Power Original into his daily food. It contains green-lipped mussel extract which shall help strengthen joints and bones.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Once upon a time, I posted in someone's thread who asked how much glucosamine to give - that Bizkit's vet said to give him 25 mgs. per day of glucosamine/chondroitin.

I couldn't find it at the time but this is the actual medicine I give Bizkit every night. I cannot convert mgs per teaspoon so I don't know how much Bizkit actually gets but I think it's more than 25 mgs per day. (Is it just me, but why did the manufacturer mix metric and standard(?) units?!) I use a syring that measures mls and I usually give him 5-7 (which I understand is not 1.5 tsps) but that's how much he gets. This supplement has helped him. I wonder if his vet really meant to say "25 mgs" b/c that doesn't seem like much when you look at how much is in the products you can buy.

Pro Pet Glucosamine Advanced Joint Liquid
Active Ingredients per 1 1/2 teaspoons:
Glucosamine Hydrochloride (Shellfish) 500mg
Chondroitin Sulfate (Pork) 200mg
MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane) 100mg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) 50mg
Calcium 50mg
Manganese 5mg
Inactive Ingredients: Glycerin, Potassium Sorbate, Poultry Flavor, Sodium Benzoate, Sorbitol, Water.


----------

